# What do you warm up to?



## Zz Renegade zZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is a great question (not sure if its been done - I checked but couldnt find it).

What is the first thing you do/play when you first pick up that guitar for the day? (ie scales-what scales, riffs-what riffs).

For me.. usually its Long Cool Woman by the Hollies... Love that riff.

Cheers


----------



## AdverbThis! (Mar 28, 2009)

It usually differs, but recently, I've been warming up with Laid to Rest by Lamb of God. SO much fun once you get it up to speed!
-AT!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

This: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21507#post184797

Followed by some stretching exercises I took from Petrucci's Rock Discipline book.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I warm up with a couple of Lamb of God songs as well.It takes me about a half hour before I can play clean.


----------



## AdverbThis! (Mar 28, 2009)

geezer said:


> I warm up with a couple of Lamb of God songs as well.It takes me about a half hour before I can play clean.


LAMB OF GOD!! Walk with me in hell is a fun song as well.
-AT!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I almost always just noodle around on a pentatonic scale, then some chords--usually a variation of a chord sequence from one of the first songs I ever wrote--I've revamped it several times over the years--when I taught guitar I used one variation of that after tuning a student's guitar--to see how it sounds (I did teach them to tune--but for bands it was faster & we got to the actual practice in some cases if I tuned it--and also when they were first learning--the more advance students were able to do it themselves quickly.) Anyway--many of my students got sick of hearing that chord pattern.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Zz Renegade zZ said:


> Here is a great question (not sure if its been done - I checked but couldnt find it).
> 
> What is the first thing you do/play when you first pick up that guitar for the day? (ie scales-what scales, riffs-what riffs).
> 
> ...


I too warm up with Long cool woman....just play the opening riff over and over and over again...also several snippits of songs with arpeggiated chords and whatnots that seem to just blend into each other - 10 years after Love to save the world, 3 doors down Kryptonite, GNR don't cry, Metallica Bleeding Me, Sanitarium, that bridge riff in Master of Puppets, Bryan Adams run to You, and finish it off with the full intro to nothing else Matters.


----------



## Chrostoph Albert (Mar 31, 2009)

I often warm up by improvising, or I will warm up by playing my boxes seperatly. Another thing i often do to warm up my alternate picking and fingers, is i will start on the first fret, and on high E stringwith my index, then second string, second fret, with my middle finger, ect... and basicaly play the first 4 notes to a minor 6th arpagio. I will move that shape up the fret board till i reach the 12th fret, then repeat the shape going back down. after doing that as fast as i can several times over it helps to warm me up.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"What do you warm up to?"

I'd like to warm up to Nicole Kidman but seeing as that's unlikely...

Chromatic, major, minor, and other scales all over the neck, various exercises which alternate between frets and strings and fingers, "chord scales" (progressions of chords built on every interval of a scale), then usually easier pieces before I get to stuff I'm working on.

Pumping Nylon by Scott Tennant is a good place to start, though I generally write out my own for student use.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chrostoph Albert (Mar 31, 2009)

iaresee said:


> This: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21507#post184797
> 
> Followed by some stretching exercises I took from Petrucci's Rock Discipline book.


Thats somewhat similar to what only i switch strings every note. Il have to try this though, sounds like it'd be a great way warm up.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't really 'warm up' per se, but I usually start out slow just playing some diminished chords, connecting them all over the neck, and then some jazz progressions. After that, some bluesy/jazzy single note playing with some symmetrical, chromatic, and other scales thrown in. A little tapping, legato, then on to alternate picking, then I mix it all up and try to come up with new phrasing ideas and note choices.


----------

